# isnt it time we insisted on being told our tyre pressures



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I regularly see posts on here from new owners and also seasoned veterans asking what the tyre pressures are for their vans.

It seems little or no information is given as the base vehicle manufacturer says "we dont know what will be done with the chassis cab so we cant say"
Then the converter says "we havent been told anything so we cant say.

And everyone blames everyone else.

Surely there can only be one correct tyre pressure (or range of from unladen to fully laden) for any vehicle motorhomes included.

Yes this may take a bit of working out but it cant be beyone the wit of a proper company constructing motorhomes costing 40, 50, 60K to take the blooming thing to a DOT test house. Find the weights etc and work it our for us.

Why the chuffing heck should we be contacting manufacturers after getting our vehicles weighed and asking.

Its absolutley ridiculous. It wouldnt happen in the car trade or HGV trade. It only seems we motorhomers who seem content to stand for this rubbish who let em get away with it

How can we insist that we be given this information.?

My van has a sticker saying they tyres should be 85psi rear and 70psi front...more then the rating on the actual tyres fitted to thr van when new.

I aint a drag racer. yet when i get new tyres fitted they say you need 65 front and rear.


grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't know about other manufacturers but autotrail give tyre sizes and pressures on a sticker on the cab door close and in the owners manual.

Regards


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I often wonder how such things as bus and coach companies manage, or heavy haulage companies.
I never see coaches pulling into a service station to adjust pressures when 30 passengers have got off, and only 2 got on, or a car transporter doing the same when they have offloaded 10 tonnes of cars. 
So their tyres must be OK for a fairly wide range of weights, I don't know. But I agree that the convertors of Motorhomes should be the ones to find out the correct pressure to use, even if they gave a range from minimum to maximum depending on what weight is carried.


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

For Michelin tyres all you need to do is email them your type of vehicle and tyres, the total weight you will normally be driving, and the weights on each axle, and they will tell you. You can check the weights you will normally travelling with at a local weighbridge. Ours charges £7; a wise investment.

Colin


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

That would be ok them putting what pressure you need, but I have enquired to Michelin and continental about pressures for previous motorhome and they where 12psi on rear and 22psi on front difference for the for the same vehicle and weight.
So how would it work.

Steve


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

When I upgraded the MAUW (via SvTech) I had to upgrade the tyres for load rating too - it was due new tyres anyway. I re-weighed the van, always a good idea to do check periodically, sent the relevant details to the tyre manufacturer (Continental in my case) and got an email by return with recommended pressures - which were nothing like those on the sticker on the van...

Just a caution, keep a copy of the tyre manufacturers recommendations with the vehicle - in case you get stopped and the "under-inflated" pressures are queried.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

My sticker on the nearside door pillar states 79.5 psi both front and rear, but the Autocruise manual states 65.5 psi front and rear.

When I first picked up the MH new, I checked the pressures and they were set at 65.5 psi, so that is the pressure I keep them at, and the vehicle handles well so I assume the manual is correct.

These are Michelin Agilas on an Alco 4.25 tonnes gross chassis.

Keith


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

kaacee said:


> My sticker on the nearside door pillar states 79.5 psi both front and rear, but the Autocruise manual states 65.5 psi front and rear.
> 
> When I first picked up the MH new, I checked the pressures and they were set at 65.5 psi, so that is the pressure I keep them at, and the vehicle handles well so I assume the manual is correct.
> 
> ...


Thanks keith
Thats my point

the sticker is put on by the factory on the chassis cab. When they make the chassis cab they dont know whats ging to be bolted on top of it so these are the maximum readings

When the van is put on the tyre pressures will change in line with the construction and use regulations. The conversion has to comply with certain test standards and the tyre pressures have to be adjusted to comply with this for instance tilt tolerance.

So the converter should be taking each model/layout to a test station and when getting compliance (as they have to do) specifiying thr tyre pressures to ensure the vehicle continues to comply.

hence the confusion

Phill


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

drcotts said:


> kaacee said:
> 
> 
> > My sticker on the nearside door pillar states 79.5 psi both front and rear, but the Autocruise manual states 65.5 psi front and rear.
> ...


Just to confuse us even more Phill, Michelin tell me the pressures should be 65 front and 73 rear, standard or loaded.

Keith


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

its a nightmare.
I wonder what would happen if there was a major incident and tyre pressures were called into question. The owner would have a time trying to prove whether he was rig tof wrong.

Phill


----------

